# OT-Your top 20 NBA players



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's something for us Suns fans to do. I'm bored so. Made this list a month or so with a friend after the finals was over. If someone is lower than you think, I'm just not that high on them or like Amare, he still has ways to go get up there. If someone is higher than you think, this yr had somewhat to do with it. Every yr would change things

Top 20 NBA players

1.*Kevin Garnett*-still the best even if he's surrounded by dysfunctional teammates
2.*Tim Duncan*-3 rings, not much separation though.
3.*Kobe Bryant*-still best perimeter player in the nba, and franchise level player
4.*Tracy McGrady*-closer to Bryant than ppl give him credit for. Showed a lot this yr. Especially (with Yao) helped rise a team full of mediocre players 
5.*Shaquille O'Neal*-injuries slowed him down. age too. Still dominate
6. *Ron Artest*-best one on one defender. His offense is getting just as good. 
7.*Jason Kidd*-injuries slowed him down a bit. Still best PG.
8.*Jermaine O'Neal*-injuries slowed him down as well. Kinda hurt everyones perception of him. He's still a great talent.
9.*Dirk Nowitzki*-I'm not THAT high as others are. One of the best shooters in the game, consistent. 
10. *Lebron James*-working his way up. Sky is the limit. He may not be Jordan maybe just the first Lebron James
11.*Dwyane Wade*-closer to Bron than people think and I had actually thought.
12.*Steve Nash*- this yr had somewhat to do with a high ranking. MVP yr had to move him. Had one of the best post seasons ever to go with it. He didn't break down, Mavs fans 
13.*Ray Allen*-just a tad under the franchise player moniker. Showed a lot this yr though, that people had forgotten.
14.*Baron Davis*-speaking of forgotten. Warriors were 16-38 without him, and 18-10 with him. Even showed they could match us point for point
15.*Shawn Marion*-underrated or overrated, he still does a lot, with his high energy, ability to play defense. he's our mr everything. Without we're not the same team
16.*Amare Stoudemire*-Could possibly be the future of the NBA along with Bron and Wade. Getting better and better. His defense this past yr, has him this low.
17.*Vince Carter*- injuries have him down here. Showed a lot with what he can do with someone else. He can rise up with a great yr.
18.*Elton Brand*-consistency, since he first showed up. Probably be higher if he had a winning team.
19.*Allen Iverson*-I'm not that high on Iverson as the next guy. He has heart but should try and get his teammates involved more. He can't do it all himself.
20.*Paul Pierce*-he's been consistently a good player. Like Allen, just below that franchise label.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think Smush should be on there :wink:

Nah I'll get my list up when I have more time.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

I personally think Pierce is the most overrated player in the league.. He takes way to many poor shots when he could be disciplined and swing the ball around and get a better look....He is selfish and i believe hurts a team when it comes down to playing solid team ball.....To me, the best offensive players in the league are those that not just score 20+ points a game, but those that score with a good fg%.... Like lets say Amare. He is just amazing, scoring an abundant amount of points, while shooting at a very high percentage.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> I personally think Pierce is the most overrated player in the league.. He takes way to many poor shots when he could be disciplined and swing the ball around and get a better look....He is selfish and i believe hurts a team when it comes down to playing solid team ball.....To me, the best offensive players in the league are those that not just score 20+ points a game, but those that score with a good fg%.... Like lets say Amare. He is just amazing, scoring an abundant amount of points, while shooting at a very high percentage.


yeah but a lot of people would argue with that by saying all Amare does is dunk or Nash gives him all those easy looks. I don't agree with the Nash thing totally but Amare does dunk a lot or lay it in close (I like that hop step to the basket he does) And he has the ability to shoot longer range and does it sometimes.

I think the things you say are abit exagerrated but valid points about Pierce though. That 20 spot was hard.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

1. Kevin Garnett
2. Tim Duncan
3. Shaq
4. Tracy McGrady
5. Kobe Bryant
6. LeBron James
7. Allen Iverson
8. Jermaine O'Neal
9. Steve Nash
10. Dirk Nowitzki
11. Baron Davis
12. Jason Kidd
13. Amare Stoudemire
14. Dwyane Wade
15. Vince Carter
16. Ray Allen
17. Shawn Marion
18. Ron Artest
19. Paul Pierce
20. Rasheed Wallace


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

1. joe johnson
2. steve nash
3. amare stoudemire
4. shawn marion
5. d. wade
6. kevin garnett
7. shaq (can you dig it!!?)
8. allen iverson
9. t-mac
10. stephon "starbury"
11. ben wallace
12. chris webber
13. lebron james
14. "rip" hamilton
15. sabastian telfair
16. chris paul
17. jermaine o'neal
18. vince carter
19. baron davis
20. tim duncan


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

phxsunshine said:


> 1. joe johnson
> 2. steve nash
> 3. amare stoudemire
> 4. shawn marion
> ...


I didn't mean your favorite top 20 list.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

1. Kobe Bryant
2. Shaq
3. Tim Duncan
4. Kevin Garnett
5. TMAC
6. AI
7. LeBron
8. Nash
9. Amare
10. Baron Davis
11. DWade
12. Dirk
13. Vince Carter
14. Jason Kidd
15. Carmelo
16. Paul Pierce
17. Ray Allen
18. Richard Jefferson
19. Rip Hamilton
20. Chauncey Ba ba Billups.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> 1. Kobe Bryant



Hmmmm...


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

1. Kevin Garnett
2. Tim Duncun
3. Shaquille O'Neal
4. Dirk Nowitski
5. Ron Artest
6. Allen Iverson
7. Tracey McGrady
8. Kobe Bryant
9. Shawn Marion
10. Jermaine O'Neal
11. Ben Wallace
12. Andrei Kirilinko
13. Ray Allen
14. Elton Brand
15. Rasheed Wallace
16. Amare Stoudimire
17. Jason Kidd
18. LeBron James
19. Carmelo Anthony
20. Stephon Marbury
21. Mike Bibby
22. Steve Nash
23. Manu Ginobli
24. Dwayne Wade
25. Lamar Odom
26. Antwan Jamison
27. Vince Carter
28. Paul Pierce 
29. Antoine Walker
30. Marcus Camby
31. Brad Miller
32. Ben Gordan
33. Emeka Okafor
34. Baron Davis
35. Kenyon Martin
36. Carlos Boozer
37. Steve Francis
38. Jason Richardson
39. Corey Maggette
40. Zydrudas Illguskus
41. Gilbert Areanas
42. Chris Webber
43. Tony Parker
44. Jason Terry
45. Yao Min
46. Rashard Lewis 
47. Zach Randolph
48. Jason Williams
49. Jamall Maglorie
50. Shereef Abdur Rahim


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

that is my top 20! if it was my favorite amare stoudemire would be number 1.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

OK this was tough. Ask me again tomorrow and it could be alot different.

1. Kevin Garnett – No question he belongs here
2. Tim Duncan – How many championships?
3. Shawn Marion – Fills up the stat sheet
4. Dirk Nowitzki – Almost averaged a double-double last year
5. Allen Iverson – A machine
6. Tracy McGrady - Ditto
7. Amare Stoudemire.- The Future
8. Steve Nash – MVP!MVP!
9. Jason Kidd – Mr. Triple-Double
10. Shaq – Age has caught up with him but still the most dominant force in the game
11. Elton Brand – Excellent player stuck on a par team
12. Kobe Bryant – see AI & T-mac
13. Ray Allen – carries his team
14. Ben Wallace – Defensive monster and so undersized it is amazing
15. Peja Stojakovic – Sharpshooter
16. Vince Carter – Rising from the ashes in NJ
17. Stephon Marbury – finally learning to pass the ball
18. Dwyane Wade – see Amare
19. Lebron James – see Amare & Wade
20. (tie) Dwight Howard & Emeka Okafor – rookies that averaged double-doubles


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion at 3? he's good but not that good I could see from 12-15 on but wow thats really overrating him for what he does.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

phxsunshine, that top 20 was terrible


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

1. Dan Dickau
2. Jiri Welsch
3. Keith Bogans
4. Royal Ivey
5. Moochie Norris
6. Delonte West
7. Ha Seung Jin
8. Jake Tsakalides
9. Tamar Slay
10. Michael Doleac
11. Bo Outlaw
12. Ervin Johnson
13. Tierre Brown
14. Junior Harrington
15. Mark Madsen
16. Dan Gadzuric
17. Vitaly Potapenko
18. Jason Collins
19. Jason Hart
20. Jason Kapono

You people are on crack if you dont think that dan dickau is the greatest player in the league


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

phxsunshine said:


> *1. joe johnson
> 2. steve nash
> 3. amare stoudemire
> 4. shawn marion*
> ...


I can understand some people being homers and that this is the Suns board so you might be a little swayed but Joe Johnson isn't even the Suns best players. As a matter of fact, he's the worst Suns player you have up their...Chris Paul hasn't even played a game in the NBA and Sebastian Telfair???...Tim Duncan is #20, this list should be in void. :curse: :curse: :curse: GOSH!!!


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dan Dickua is arguably the greatest player in NBA history


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Here's something for us Suns fans to do. I'm bored so. Made this list a month or so with a friend after the finals was over. If someone is lower than you think, I'm just not that high on them or like Amare, he still has ways to go get up there. If someone is higher than you think, this yr had somewhat to do with it. Every yr would change things
> 
> Top 20 NBA players
> 
> ...



put dirk at number 4 and id agree 100%


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Marion at 3? he's good but not that good I could see from 12-15 on but wow thats really overrating him for what he does.


Not really. As we had both mentioned in that Marion vs. JJ thread he is one of the premier players in the league, efficency is 8th overall in the league and is one of only a handful of guys to average a double-double over the entire season.

It is funny in most fantasy leagues he will be ranked #2 right behind Garnett, I would have to agree but I gave Duncan the edge because of the rings.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Hmmmm...


You have to Excuse Shady he is the biggest Kobe apologist on the entire Board !!


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

well, bron mello roy, if i recall it did say "your" 20 nba players so that entitles me to put who ever I think is best. but, thanks for your opinion anyway.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, your top 20 doesnt mean your fav top 20. it means your as in who do you think is the top players in the nba. an actual list. The list you put up doesn't reflect that. KG or Duncan majority of the time are #1


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> KG or Duncan majority of the time are #1


That should almost be a rule. Well at least KG at #1.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Bout time I weigh in here.

1) Tim Duncan
2) Kevin Garnett
3) LeBron James
4) Shaquille O'Neal
5) Allen Iverson
6) Kobe Bryant
7) Amare Stoudemire
8) Dwayne Wade
9) Dirk Nowitzki
10) Tracy McGrady
11) Jason Kidd
12) Steve Nash
13) Ron Artest
14) Paul Pierce
15) Shawn Marion
16) Jermaine O'Neal
17) Vince Carter
18) Ray Allen
19) Ben Wallace
20) Manu Ginobili
21) Gilbert Arenas
22) Steve Francis
23) Elton Brand
24) Yao Ming
25) Baron Davis
26) Andrei Kiirlenko
27) Stephon Marbury
28) Michael Redd
29) Richard Jefferson
30) Jason Richardson

I got to 20 and then realized there were too many good players left off. Then I got to 30 and realized...there were too many good players left off. But if I kept up with that reason I'd have done a top 60 NBA players and I need to go spend time with my wife before I get an axe to the forehead.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Bout time I weigh in here.
> 
> 1) Tim Duncan
> 2) Kevin Garnett
> ...


Lebron at #3 makes me cringe. I know he will be there someday but....oh well it is all a matter of opinion.
:cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

27ppg 7rpg 7apg 2spg 47%FG on a crappy team not built around you at all. He is that good. In his second season, he's put up better numbers than Kobe has any year of his career. And he don't have Shaq.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> 27ppg 7rpg 7apg 2spg 47%FG on a crappy team not built around you at all. He is that good. In his second season, he's put up better numbers than Kobe has any year of his career. And he don't have Shaq.


I don't doubt his abilites. I think he even made my list. I think i am just tired on the Queen James hype. That's all. Maybe if he ever gets to the playoffs he can be eligible to sneak into the top10.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, he can only do so much to carry a team. He was surrounded by mediocre talent that just doesn't mesh well. Even Jordan needed his guys around him to really succeed. I haven't bought into any hype. I've watched the kid play quite a bit, and he's awesome.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Well, he can only do so much to carry a team. He was surrounded by mediocre talent that just doesn't mesh well. Even Jordan needed his guys around him to really succeed. I haven't bought into any hype. I've watched the kid play quite a bit, and he's awesome.


agreed. James exceeded the hype anyway, if you watched him play. NO ONE thought he'd be this good and you're right he can only do so much as far as team success. And team success doesn't really have to be there to judge someone. Who put Kobe low because the Lakers were a ****ty team? exactly. I put James at 10 cuz I didn't want to put him too high yet and I didn't want him too low. I expect him to jump higher this coming season if I were to make another. Which I prolly will.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

1) KOBE BRYANT- All around best player. 
2) STEVE NASH- Amazing player. Also amazing that a 6'3 white boy can win the MVP. 
3) KEVIN GARNETT- Great big man with great athletism. 
4) TIM DUNCAN- Great fundamentally sound player. 
5) MANU GINOBILI- I dont care what anybody says. Possibly the best player in the game today. Oh boy is devastating.
6) SHAQUILLE O' NEAL- Hes to big 4 everybody. 
7) RAY ALLEN- Amazing shooter. 
8) AMARE STOUDEMIRE- Raw, talented, and the future. 
9) TRACY McGRADY- Can do everything, very much like Kobe. 
10) LEBRON JAMES- Very good all around player. Eventually will be in top 3. 
11) SHAWN MARION- Most under-rated player in the league. 
12) ALLEN IVERSON- Heart of a Champion. Also an incredible player.
13) JERMAINE O' NEAL- Took him a while to mature into an NBA type specimen, but now is tough, rugged, and a solid ball player.
14) DWAYNE WADE- This guy is just amazing. Ill never forget when he swatted Amare, threw it up from nearly full court, and tickled the twine.
15) JASON KIDD- Was the best pg until Nash decided to prove otherwise. Still a great, unselfish player.
16) DIRK NOWITZKI- Posseses the most consistent 15 footer in the game.
17) VINCE CARTER- Very good player with unlimited potential, but i hope he would work on his team game.
18) ANDREI KIRILENKO- Arguably the best defensive player in the game.
19) BARON DAVIS- How good would he be if he wasnt always hurt?
20) ELTON BRAND- Tough with solid skills.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

1.Kevin Garnett-still the best even if he's surrounded by dysfunctional teammates
2.Tim Duncan-3 rings, not much separation though.
3.Kobe Bryant-still best perimeter player in the nba, and franchise level player
4.Tracy McGrady-closer to Bryant than ppl give him credit for. Showed a lot this yr. Especially (with Yao) helped rise a team full of mediocre players 
5.Shaquille O'Neal-injuries slowed him down. age too. Still dominate
6. Ron Artest-best one on one defender. His offense is getting just as good. 
7.Jason Kidd-injuries slowed him down a bit. Still best PG.
8.Jermaine O'Neal-injuries slowed him down as well. Kinda hurt everyones perception of him. He's still a great talent.
9.Dirk Nowitzki-I'm not THAT high as others are. One of the best shooters in the game, consistent. 
10. Lebron James-working his way up. Sky is the limit. He may not be Jordan maybe just the first Lebron James
11.Dwyane Wade-closer to Bron than people think and I had actually thought.
12.Steve Nash- this yr had somewhat to do with a high ranking. MVP yr had to move him. Had one of the best post seasons ever to go with it. He didn't break down, Mavs fans 
13.Ray Allen-just a tad under the franchise player moniker. Showed a lot this yr though, that people had forgotten.
14.Baron Davis-speaking of forgotten. Warriors were 16-38 without him, and 18-10 with him. Even showed they could match us point for point
15.Shawn Marion-underrated or overrated, he still does a lot, with his high energy, ability to play defense. he's our mr everything. Without we're not the same team
16.Amare Stoudemire-Could possibly be the future of the NBA along with Bron and Wade. Getting better and better. His defense this past yr, has him this low.
17.Vince Carter- injuries have him down here. Showed a lot with what he can do with someone else. He can rise up with a great yr.
18.Elton Brand-consistency, since he first showed up. Probably be higher if he had a winning team.
19.Allen Iverson-I'm not that high on Iverson as the next guy. He has heart but should try and get his teammates involved more. He can't do it all himself.
20.Paul Pierce-he's been consistently a good player. Like Allen, just below that franchise label.
This is a good list. but u need to switch with the two pacer guys


----------

